# Smartwatches



## somyp

Sorry if it seems like a slow day. But what are everyone's views on smartwatches? I think they are a great tool and should be appreciated as a tool that is an accessory to our phone.

I love watches of all kinds from mechanical to quartz. I believe that smartwatches are here to stay for the long haul. If anything it gets most of the general public in the habit of wearing something on their wrist. 

Yes I own and wear my smartwatch on a daily basis. But I'm using it as a step counter and sleep tracker as my fitness and sleep has been terrible lately. Since I've started wearing it, the watch has made me more cognizant of how inactive I was. What's nice is I can change the watchface and it looks like a new watch all the time even though it's the same watch. Not too dissimilar from changing straps on our favorite watches to change the look.

Also I've noticed that it has made me appreciate my mechanical watches more. Every time I look at the gear s3 frontier it makes me miss my other watches that little bit more but also makes me be amazed at the technology in a mechanical watch. 

I'm following my self imposed rule of 1 watch per year. Next year I will be back to wearing a mechanical watch again. Going to be on the hunt for a yellow dial speedy.


----------



## Watchbreath

Well, it's time to start this one up again. My view, not a watch.


----------



## Yukoner1

I have a ZeTime as my smartwatch. I love it. One of the main reasons I love it is because it has analog hour and minute hands, that sit "on top" of the LCD screen. This gives it the aesthetics of a mechanical watch, but with the smart functionality that, quite frankly, is very useful for many reasons. A number of people that have seen me wear it have asked if it was a Movado, given the silver hands on completely black dial (the LCD is not lit 24/7, so most of the time it's just dark). Ironic, because I actually own a Movado Museum Classic as well. Anyways, my biggest gripe about smartwatches is that they don't look or feel like a "watch", more like a tablet on your wrist. This is why I love the ZeTime so much, as I feel it gives a great blend between the digital and analog components (bonus points also because it came, by default, with a bracelet and not a strap).


----------



## nyamoci

Made the transition to Garmin last year and haven't looked back. Probably going to off load the last of my collection that's worth anything this month. I really do enjoy the notifications without having to pull my phone out

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## impreziv

Been thinking about trying one out. But not sure how important it is to me to see all notifications instantly...
On top of that, smartwatches will continue to evolve on a daily basis. Therefore, I dont want to have to upgrade to a new one every year or so (pending how fast changes happen)


----------



## kramer5150

I like them more than my traditional watches. I like the GPS trail tracking and altimeter readings on my weekend hikes. The daily step count, nightly sleep tracking and text message notifications are really nice too. I like downloading different watch dial faces for my various activities and moods... this keeps things new and fresh.


----------



## Yukoner1

kramer5150 said:


> I like them more than my traditional watches.


I will fully agree with you, based on qualifying that statement with an added "as a daily wearing watch". I still absolutely love my other watches, my favourite being a Tissot Open Heart. But I wouldn't want to wear it every single day. My ZeTime is perfect for Monday to Friday wearing, and then I rotate my mechanical watches for weekend wear.


----------



## ronalddheld

Life is too short not to have mechanical and electronic watches.


----------



## Prdrers

I think they're very useful. I wear my AW3 about 90% of the time. My commute to work is roughly 50-55 minutes, so I like the hands-free talking capability (state law), as well as controlling music while driving. I also like that the time is always perfectly accurate, and I can see the day's H/L temps with a glance to the wrist. If it tells the time, it's a watch. Saying otherwise is about as ignorant as saying the only real cars are Model-Ts. No mechanical watch you put in front of me will sweep as smooth as the second hand on my AW.  Do I think they're the greatest thing since sliced bread? No. Do I think I'm committing some blasphemous act by wearing one? Not at all. I say there's room for all, and we shouldn't limit ourselves based on what others think.


----------



## Rocket1991

Not this S.t again right?
Smartwatches are useful and can be your only watch. There is no single line in smartwatches as in mechanical, quartz or digital watches. They different. 
Considering customization options it can be literally anything.
Anyway smartwatches are popular both among young and senior. 
It's not like they will go away. They here to stay and influence people. 
Like it or not.


----------



## lvt

Smartwatches are like mobile phones, they are there to replace their analogue counterpart, the process is irreversible.

It doesn't mean that mechanical watches have are dead. Not so fast. Smartwatches have a weak point, they are disposable just like smartphones. You certainly can replace some selected parts to make a smartwatch work longer, but technically speaking the device is dead because there will be neither hardware nor software support from the manufacturer.


----------



## Yukoner1

lvt said:


> Smartwatches are like mobile phones, they are there to replace their analogue counterpart, the process is irreversible.
> 
> It doesn't mean that mechanical watches have are dead. Not so fast. Smartwatches have a weak point, they are disposable just like smartphones. You certainly can replace some selected parts to make a smartwatch work longer, but technically speaking the device is dead because there will be neither hardware nor software support from the manufacturer.


I'll respond backwards, because I think it makes more sense that way.

You're correct that smartwatches are, generally, irreparable. But that doesn't mean their adoption in the marketplace will be flawed. Mass consumers don't care about repairability. They care about low cost and ease of replacement. Why does basically no one care that smartphones are non-repairable ? Because they simply renew their contracts, get another subsidized phone and walk out the door. When was the last time you saw someone "repair" a laptop ? ..... Exactly. The same train of thought can be applied to when software is old and outdated.

So, THAT reason is not why mechanical watches will survive as a niche product. There are multiple reasons, and what weight you assign to each one in terms of importance is very personally subjective. First, mechanical watches are viewed as a luxury item. I think what we're really going to see is the <$500.00 "non-smart" watch disappear. Someone who's willing to spend $2K, $4K, $10K on a watch is NOT the same consumer as someone looking to buy a FitBit. Second, mechanical watches are also considered by many to be an aesthetic item, a piece of jewelry, if you will. I know for me, I personally have to enjoy the aesthetics of a watch, or I won't buy it. Third, enthusiasts make up a large portion of the luxury watch market. Enthusiasts, while market uptake in smartwatches may indeed affect them (I myself have one, after all), isn't necessarily going to flat out stop them from buying a mechanical watch as well.

There's lots of other reasons, but you get the idea. The analogy between a home phone and a mobile phone isn't exactly the same thing. Home phones weren't a "luxury" item, and you're talking about a fundamental shift in where a product is consumed (locked in the home vs going everywhere with you). The correct comparison if you want to use a home and mobile phone would be to compare a wrist watch with a wall clock.


----------



## Prdrers

Traditional watches will never go away, no matter what technology brings to the market. I pay amazon every month to have unlimited access to digital music, but ppl still buy and listen to vinyl records. There are amazing digital amps for electric guitars, but tons of musicians still play on “outdated” tube amps. There will always be a market for traditional or low-tech commodities. I have quartz, autos, and an Apple Watch. They all have a purpose, and I appreciate each for what it is. The market may continue to decline with the rise of technology, but I don’t see it ever becoming obsolete. Variety is the spice of life, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

I don't want to spill water on burning passion for watches but many arguments against smartwatches relevant only for these who think mechanical watch is *the* way to go.
I am not saying someone wrong here by choosing that over that (put anything you like). Yet, in many cases "traditional" watches for 99% of people do not live that long. So 4 year time span of smartwatch is not much of the burden. 
Even die hard mechanical watch enthusiasts rotate their watches, buy new ones and sell old ones so very few actually stick to their "trusted and true" in excess of 5 years. 
Also unlike mechanical watches smart tech gives you upgrade in function so it like after 4 years your watch becomes automatic, than chrono tourbolion and than whatever next.
So replacing your smartwatch comes with bonus which most other watches can't deliver (while keeping same price).

Disposable tech saddens me yet this is not entirely new thing. 
Like i said in other similar thread been non reparable comes with miniaturization. so it's like been upset about inability to fly jetliner old aces style with wind in your scarf. 
Yep it's too fast to do that.

Or why we can't fix wristwatches from major Swiss brands with screwdriver, hammer and pliers like cuckoo clock. That a major blow to serviceability of mechanical watches!


----------



## Yukoner1

Rocket1991 said:


> Or why we can't fix wristwatches from major Swiss brands with screwdriver, hammer and pliers like cuckoo clock. That a major blow to serviceability of mechanical watches!


You know, that's actually a really good point. The whole "you can't service or repair a smartwatch" is completely moot, since YOU can't really "service or repair" a Swiss mechanical watch either. In both cases, you're spending money, whether that's to replace a smartwatch or pay a watchmaker to overhaul a mechanical movement.


----------



## Rocket1991

People also forgot no serviceable and de facto disposable mechanical watches which were all the rage before quartz mercifully killed these. 
There is no problem to make "upgradable" smartwatch (Apple, TAG had these ideas) but it also died after 1st interaction because things are developing and growing. 
Currently there is 0 point in making anything permanent because in next 10 years it going to change very very much. 
Also majority of smartwatches go head to head with affordable and affordable/fashion watches. categories where nobody expects anything to last forever. 
Anyway. I don't believe it's going to convince many people.


----------



## Prdrers

As I've said before in some thread on here at some point in time, it's really just about preference. The obsolescence of smart watches and the service costs of mechanicals are essentially the same thing. Do you want to pay for servicing every few years, or buy a new smart watch every few years? It's a wash in the end. You can find plenty of evidence to support your point of view, whether you're for or against.


----------



## utzelu

Prdrers said:


> As I've said before in some thread on here at some point in time, it's really just about preference. The obsolescence of smart watches and the service costs of mechanicals are essentially the same thing. Do you want to pay for servicing every few years, or buy a new smart watch every few years? It's a wash in the end. You can find plenty of evidence to support your point of view, whether you're for or against.


Completely agree with your point of view. It is just a matter of personal preference and current discussion is purely for fun.

One point to emphasize is that the total cost of ownership may be quite different depending on which watch category you are in or how often are you going to upgrade your smartwatch. For example, if we account the initial purchase cost of a mechanical watch at $5000, and the service cost of $500 every 5 years, you've spent $6000 in 10 years. Similarly, $700 for acquiring a smartwatch every 3 years would cost you $2100 in 10 years. Upgrade every 2 years and the cost increases to $3500. Some people would argue that the mechanical watch would still be worth something after 10 years, but that is open for debate. The $5000 watch must be valued at a minimum $2500 after 10 years, just to get even with the smartwatch ownership cost.


----------



## Rocket1991

It's still like kinda comparing absolutely different things. 
That said there are people who don't need smartwatch and people who enjoy smartwatches. 
There are plenty of people who don't wear watch at all and pretty happy with their phone.


----------



## Yukoner1

utzelu said:


> Completely agree with your point of view. It is just a matter of personal preference and current discussion is purely for fun.
> 
> One point to emphasize is that the total cost of ownership may be quite different depending on which watch category you are in or how often are you going to upgrade your smartwatch. For example, if we account the initial purchase cost of a mechanical watch at $5000, and the service cost of $500 every 5 years, you've spent $6000 in 10 years. Similarly, $700 for acquiring a smartwatch every 3 years would cost you $2100 in 10 years. Upgrade every 2 years and the cost increases to $3500. Some people would argue that the mechanical watch would still be worth something after 10 years, but that is open for debate. The $5000 watch must be valued at a minimum $2500 after 10 years, just to get even with the smartwatch ownership cost.


Yep, fully agreed. The same math is used for a lot of things these days, like electronics and computer equipment.


----------



## morsegist

I have an Apple Series 4. My wife has an Apple Series 5. We love them. Once you get accustomed to them, they're fantastic! I have all but quit analog.


----------



## BarracksSi

I attended a family gathering this weekend, and I couldn't tell you how many smartwatches I saw on their wrists. Traditional watches, maybe three, and that's including my grandpa's that I wore for a specific day. Everyone else wore something from Apple, Samsung, Fitbit, Garmin, maybe a Suunto, and a couple others.


----------



## lvt

BarracksSi said:


> I attended a family gathering this weekend, and I couldn't tell you how many smartwatches I saw on their wrists. Traditional watches, maybe three, and that's including my grandpa's that I wore for a specific day. Everyone else wore something from Apple, Samsung, Fitbit, Garmin, maybe a Suunto, and a couple others.


And you can't even tell them that smartwatches aren't watches


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> I attended a family gathering this weekend, and I couldn't tell you how many smartwatches I saw on their wrists. Traditional watches, maybe three, and that's including my grandpa's that I wore for a specific day. Everyone else wore something from Apple, Samsung, Fitbit, Garmin, maybe a Suunto, and a couple others.


And that's how world actually thinks today. And there is nothing wrong with it.
Frankly if Swiss watch industry will go under 95% of people won't even notice that something changed.


----------



## Yukoner1

Rocket1991 said:


> And that's how world actually thinks today. And there is nothing wrong with it.
> Frankly if Swiss watch industry will go under 95% of people won't even notice that something changed.


Yep. I've been saying this for a while - analog, "traditional" wrist watches are a piece of jewelry. They are worn as much (or more) for aesthetic purposes than they are for actually telling the time. Smartwatches offer a lot more in terms of functionality and practicality, particular as it pertains to health-related information.


----------



## Madstacks

I have been eying up a Garmin smartwatch, but still undecided on them - i just enjoy wearing my current watches to much i think for now. But they do seem like they could be really useful!


----------



## Rocket1991

Madstacks said:


> I have been eying up a Garmin smartwatch, but still undecided on them - i just enjoy wearing my current watches to much i think for now. But they do seem like they could be really useful!


Garnmin's are very compelling offers.


----------



## bryantf

What's so great about Garmin? It seems like Apple -> Apple Watch, Android -> Fitbit now that it's owned by Google?


----------



## kramer5150

What I find attractive about Garmin (the fenix 5X has recently caught my eye, since its dropped down to $360)
Compatibility with both android and iOS
10ATM water pressure resistance
Rugged durability
Battery efficiency
Full-feature always on display that doesn't wash out in sunlight, and looks better with more ambient light
GPS performance and mapping
Lots of different styles and models to chose from that are all different, for different kinds of outdoor activities
Good history of reliability and app support from Garmin.

As far as apple and android goes its not quite that black and white...

Apple => Apple watch. I would kind of agree with this. Its really hard to beat the iPhone / AW tandem, unless you are looking for something like a Casio, Garmin, Suunto, Polar, fitbit for their specific strengths. One thing I like about the apple watch is all the 3rd party case options for added durability...
https://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-S...=apple+watch+case&qid=1580599041&sr=8-50&th=1

Android => Fitbit. I don't agree with this completely. Fitbits do not have GPS radios and hence can not serve as stand alone map-trackers. I dont think the Fitbit-Android app market is as strong as other options too (let others correct me though). Fitbits just look really cheap too... IMHO. For my tastes a better Android smartwatch option is Samsung or WearOS. I have nothing but praise for my Amazfit Stratos, from a fitness standpoint paired up with my android phone.

Googles WearOS is designed to work with iOS to some degree. So watches like Fossil, Mont Blanc, michael kors, Diesel, Ticwatch can go both ways, with some limitations.

I have been using a fossil gen4 explorist and Amazfit stratos with my android phone. The two have all my bases covered and I bounce back and forth. No major complaints. I like the fossil for its apps and Google integration. I like the Stratos for sports activities and 5-6 day battery life with a full feature always ON display. I am thinking about getting a Garmin fenix 5X though... but I'm in no hurry.

There are a lot of options that work on both android and iOS in varying degrees of capacity. Its not as black and white as it appears... IMHO of course


----------



## peagreen

bryantf said:


> What's so great about Garmin? It seems like Apple -> Apple Watch, Android -> Fitbit now that it's owned by Google?


Garmin watches are, for the most part too big for my taste.
I use an Android phone but, for the time being, I wouldn't even dream of getting a Fitbit. Google haven't had that company long enough to have had any meaningful influence over the devices currently on sale.
I only buy a new smartwatch when I need one and then I look at what's for sale and check whether it has the things I consider necessary. I will never ever consider a watch that has the "flat tyre" effect that used to be seen on some watches, I insist on a screen with high resolution, built-in GPS and being able to replace the strap with something off the peg. I prefer to have a not-so-chunky watch. Wearing it doesn't have to be part of my workout.
It would be *SO* nice if there were an app that could track my trips and figure out (e.g. by looking at my speed) whether I was sitting, walking, cycling or travelling in a motorised vehicle and then produce an itemised report when I get home.
It would also be nice if a tracking app could be told what my home WiFi's name is and offer to stop tracking when I get home because I sometimes forget to press "OFF".
I like the look of the Amazfit app, but that would require me getting another new watch.


----------



## randb

What I would love is a watch for everyday use that removes all the fitness stuff, but handles messaging really well. I have the garmin instinct for fitness and navigation etc. Is there such a thing. I think the galaxy watch comes close but if only they could get rid of the health app I reckon the battery would last over a week. I also have the amazfit gtr, which has great battery life (probably 2 weeks) but the messaging is a bit limited. The screen is up there with the galaxy watch though. So is there a watch with a nice screen like the galaxy watch or gtr that has messaging sorted with little or no fitness stuff and over a week of battery life? Oh and looks like a real round watch.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## peagreen

I visited the Fitbit site yesterday and remembered another reason I don't like them: They are not round. All their devices are square or oblong, sometimes with blunted corners. I want my watch to be round.


----------



## Rocket1991

randb said:


> What I would love is a watch for everyday use that removes all the fitness stuff, but handles messaging really well. I have the garmin instinct for fitness and navigation etc. Is there such a thing. I think the galaxy watch comes close but if only they could get rid of the health app I reckon the battery would last over a week. I also have the amazfit gtr, which has great battery life (probably 2 weeks) but the messaging is a bit limited. The screen is up there with the galaxy watch though. So is there a watch with a nice screen like the galaxy watch or gtr that has messaging sorted with little or no fitness stuff and over a week of battery life? Oh and looks like a real round watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


It's more in realm of hybrid watches. Thing is market has spoken and fitness is the king. anyone who missed on this train are at loss.
See difference between Apple fist and second gen watches. 
There are plenty of smartwatches without HR sensor which technically limits fitness part.


----------



## kramer5150

randb said:


> What I would love is a watch for everyday use that removes all the fitness stuff, but handles messaging really well. I have the garmin instinct for fitness and navigation etc. Is there such a thing. I think the galaxy watch comes close but if only they could get rid of the health app I reckon the battery would last over a week. I also have the amazfit gtr, which has great battery life (probably 2 weeks) but the messaging is a bit limited. The screen is up there with the galaxy watch though. So is there a watch with a nice screen like the galaxy watch or gtr that has messaging sorted with little or no fitness stuff and over a week of battery life? Oh and looks like a real round watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I don't think this exists. The good handling of messaging alone is going to limit your choices to Apple or WearOS (depending on which phone you are on). AFIAK they are the only options for watch-responding to text messages. Thats really the main reason I wear a Fossil (WearOS), it handles text messaging really well paired with my android phone. I don't even take the phone out of my pocket. Unfortunately for you they all have fitness tracking capabilities. Furthermore, WearOS needs the heart rate sensor to detect wrist-presence. So even if I turn off all heart-rate monitoring, it still flashes the HR sensor once in a while to detect wrist wear. My amazfit stratos does the same thing with its HR sensor.

.. and with either apple or WearOS you can forget about 1 week battery. 1.5~2 day battery tops in either case as a basic bluetooth notifier/responder.


----------



## cmac3317

I just got a Garmin Vivoactive 3 and love it - _incredibly_ functional, especially as an avid runner and biker. However, I do like how my Citizen Promaster looks enough to keep that as a daily wearer.


----------



## RandM

I have been off of this site for a while and checked in to see is anybody had anything about the new G Shock smart/exercise watch. In response to this thread, I have sent Apple Watches and Garmins in to be repaired. In this time of COVID 19 my smart watches are lifesavers since our geriatric receptionists are furloughed and I am answering my own phone which is forwarded to my cell. 

I agree it is hard going from active to sedentary. Everything about your active life that remains is a painful reminder. I had to give up distance running and removed all medals from the house. I also donated my collection of running memorabilia and autographs to a local college. That’s why one needs to enjoy every day that you get to frolic in the sun. 

I am of the belief that smart watches will dominate the market. They are just too useful. It is nice looking at your wrist to determine whether you need a coat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rationaltime

RandM said:


> I have been off of this site for a while and checked in to see is anybody had anything about the new G Shock smart/exercise watch.
> 
> I am of the belief that smart watches will dominate the market. They are just too useful. It is nice looking at your wrist to determine whether you need a coat.


Welcome back.

That was a little humor, right? I just checked, and the noon report at Hobby 
shows 88F. Barring funerals when is the next time you expect to wear a coat?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## RandM

As an attorney by trade, I am hoping that they reopen the courthouses in my lifetime. Would have to rest one then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kramer5150

RandM said:


> I have been off of this site for a while and checked in to see is anybody had anything about the new G Shock smart/exercise watch. In response to this thread, I have sent Apple Watches and Garmins in to be repaired. In this time of COVID 19 my smart watches are lifesavers since our geriatric receptionists are furloughed and I am answering my own phone which is forwarded to my cell.
> 
> I agree it is hard going from active to sedentary. Everything about your active life that remains is a painful reminder. I had to give up distance running and removed all medals from the house. I also donated my collection of running memorabilia and autographs to a local college. That's why one needs to enjoy every day that you get to frolic in the sun.
> 
> I am of the belief that smart watches will dominate the market. They are just too useful. It is nice looking at your wrist to determine whether you need a coat.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Desfit has a review here: I haven't watched it though... the display screen is too small for my preference (shrug)


----------



## jar

I've been using the Samsung SIM card smart watches for about five years or so. I began with the Samsung Gear "S" and a few years later added a Samsung Gear "S3". During the current lockdown the "S" finally reached retirement stage, it will no longer hold a charge and the case has broken so it doesn't stay on the charger without a rubber band to hold it in place and one of the prongs that contact the SIM card broke and was kinda/sorta soldered back in place. I replaced the "S" with a Samsung Galaxy watch (small size).

For medical reasons I wanted a watch that was also a phone and the Samsung line has been great. They connect using Bluetooth when I am near the cell phone but also remain connected remotely even when I'm out and about with the cell phone still at home. Battery life has been acceptable, slightly more than two days and I keep one turned off and on the charger at all times.


----------



## arquitron

Something interesting happened after I bought my 1st smartwatch (Emporio Armani Touchscreen Smartwatch 3)...

Up until this year, I had been interested but reluctant to buy a smartwatch; mainly because of the Wear OS development level, iOS compatibility, and glitches to be solved. Secondly because I had not seen a processor fast enough to feel that the operation of the watch applications and use transition where up to my liking. This year's processors upgrade has been good enough to make me take the plunge and buy one. Qualcom's Snapdragon™ - 3100 platform‎ and 1Gb of ram did it for me.

At first it felt kind of artificial when looking at time on a circular flat screen, but as I got familiar with the watch faces application, specially those that you can use to design your own dial, the fun started! and the more I use the watch's applications (specially the one that rings my iPhone when it gets lost) I started to like it even more. Sometimes I have to think hard before deciding not to ware it over one of my beloved mechanical automatics.

Here it is with today's faces I plan on wearing:


----------



## jar

As long as the watch has a SIM card (or eSim) and its own phone line I think they are great. I have worn no other type of watch since around 2014 when I got my first Galaxy Gear S. And that independent phone line certainly saved me when I had a series of debilitation fainting spells that left me so nauseated that I would not have even been able to reach a land line or the cell phone on the table just a few feet away.


----------



## Alex Thyl

A lot of my friends love it. They have been using smartwatches for years mainly as an extension of their phones.

I tried, but in my eyes it's another gadget to be charged.

Nevertheless, I fully understand those who prefer smartwatches for their functionality. 

But it is not for me, I don't need those functions.

I prefer classical or if you wish dumb watches.


----------



## Ron521

I like wearing my watches, but I do have a Garmin Vivofit 3 that I wear to track my steps during the day and my sleep at night. When I'm actually going to be exercising, for example riding my bicycle, I wear a Garmin Instinct Solar, which generates a nice GPS based map showing distance covered, speed, heartrate, calories burned, etc. However, I don't wear the Instinct every day, because it shortens the time between charging if I wear it all the time unless almost all the tracking features and GPS are turned off. The Vivofit will go 16 months on a battery, but the Instinct will usually go about one month on a charge. The solar feature helps a little bit, but GPS drains energy much faster than the solar charging can replace it, so the Instinct spends most of it's time with everything except step counting turned off. 

This isn't a knock on the Instinct, it's a great device, comfortable, legible, and provides a LOT of information. If someone doesn't mind connecting it to the charging cable every couple of weeks or so, could easily be their one and only watch. If I didn't already own a couple of dozen watches, it probably would be my only watch, worn 24/7. But I admit that I admire the ability of some of my other watches to run for 3 years or more on a battery (not providing nearly as much information as the Garmin, to be sure).


----------

